# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  من اراد ان يري وجه الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامه

## احمر مكة

*




تقول السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها :كنت في حجرتي أخيط ثوباً لي فانكفأ المصباح وأظلمت الحجرة وسقط المخيط أي الإبرة ...فبينما كنت في حيرتي أتحسس مخيطي إذ أطل علي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بوجهه من باب الحجرة .. رفع الشملة وأطل بوجهه.. قالت: فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو، لقد أضاءت أرجاء الحجرة من نور وجهه .. حتى لقد التقطت المخيط من نور طلعته ...ثم التفتُ إليه فقلت: بأبي أنت يا رسول الله .. ما أضوأ وجهك! فقال: "يا عائشة الويل لمن لا يراني يوم القيامة"، قالت: ومن ذا الذي لا يراك يوم القيامة يا رسول الله؟ قال: "الويل لمن لا يراني يوم القيامة"، قالت: ومن ذا الذي لا يراك يوم القيامة يا رسول الله؟ قال: "من ذكرت عنده فلم يصل عليّ " 

رواه الترمذي  3546) و أحمد 1/201



 اللهم صلي وبارك علي نبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*معنى الصلاة والسلام على النبي :قال الله تعالى: إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُواتَسْلِيماً[الأحزاب:56]. 
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله: ( المقصود من هذه الآية أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أخبرعباده بمنزلة عبده ونبيه عنده في الملأ الأعلى بأنه تصلي عليه الملائكة ثم أمر الله تعالى العالم السفلي بالصلاة والسلام عليه، ليجتمع الثناء عليه من أهل العالمين العلوي والسفلي جميعاً ) أ.هـ. 
قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالى - في جلاء الأفهام: ( والمعنى أنه إذا كان الله وملائكته يصلون على رسوله فصلوا عليه أنتم أيضاً صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليماً لمانالكم ببركة رسالته ويمن سفارته، من خير شرف الدنيا والآخرة ) أ.هـ. 
وقد ذُكر في معنى الصلاة على النبي أقوال كثيرة، والصواب ما قاله أبو العالية: إن الصلاة من الله ثناؤه على المصلي عليه في الملأ الأعلى أي عند الملائكة المقربين - أخرجهالبخاري في صحيحه تعليقاً مجزوماً به - وهذا أخص منه في الرحمة المطلقة - وهذا ترجيح سماحة الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين. 
والسلام: هو السلامة من النقائص والآفات فإن ضم السلام إلى الصلاة حصل به المطلوب وزال به المرهوب فبالسلام يزول المرهوب وتنتفي النقائص وبالصلاة يحصل المطلوب وتثبت الكمالات - قاله الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين. 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*حكم الصلاة على النبي :

أما في التشهد الأخير فهو ركن من أركان الصلاة - عند الحنابلة. 
وقال القاضي أبو بكر بن بكير: ( افترض الله على خلقه أن يصلوا على نبيه ويسلموا تسليماً، ولم يجعل ذلك لوقت معلوم. فالواجب أن يكثر المرء منها ولا يغفل عنها ). 

المواطن التي يستحب فيها الصلاة والسلام على النبي  ويرغب فيها:

1- قبل الدعاء: 
قال فضالة بن عبيد: سمع النبي  رجلاً يدعو في صلاته فلم يصلي على النبي  فقال النبي : { عجل هذا! } ثم دعاه فقال له ولغيره: { إذا صلى أحدكم فليبدأ بتحميد الله والثناء عليه، ثم يصلي على النبي، ثم ليدع بعد بما يشاء } [رواه أبو داود والترمذي وقال حديث حسن صحيح وأخرجه أحمد بإسناد صحيح وصححه ابن حبّان والحاكم ووافقه الذهبي]. 
وقد ورد في الحديث: { الدعاء محجوب حتى يصلي الداعي على النبي  } [رواه الطبراني في الأوسط ورجاله ثقات]. 
وقال ابن عطاء: ( للدعاء أركان وأجنحة وأسباب وأوقات. فإن وافق أركانه قوي، وإن وافق أجنحته طار في السماء، وإن وافق مواقيته فاز، وإن وافق أسبابه نجح. 
فأركانه: حضور القلب والرقة والاستكانة والخشوع وتعلق القلب بالله وقطعه الأسباب، وأجنحته الصدق، ومواقيته الأسحار، وأسبابه الصلاة على النبي  ). 
2- عند ذكره وسماع اسمه أو كتابته: 
قال : { رغم أنف رجل ذكرت عنده فلم يصلي عليّ } [رواه الترمذي وقال حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه والحاكم وقال الألباني إسناده صحيح ورجاله رجال الصحيح]. 
3- الإكثارمن الصلاة عليه يوم الجمعة: 
عن أوس بن أوس قال، قال رسول الله : { إن من أفضل أيامكم يوم الجمعة فأكثروا عليّ من الصلاة فيه فإن صلاتكم معروضة عليّ.. } الحديث [رواه أبو داود بإسناد صحيح وأخرجه أحمد وصححه ابن حبان والحاكم ووافقه الذهبي]. 
4- الصلاة على النبي  في الرسائل وما يكتب بعد البسملة: 
قال القاضي عياض: ( ومن مواطن الصلاة التي مضى عليها عمل الأمة ولم تنكرها: ولم يكن في الصدر الأول، وأحدث عند ولاية بني هاشم - الدولة العباسية - فمضى عمل الناس في أقطار الأرض. ومنهم من يختم به أيضاً الكتب ). 
5- عند دخول المسجد وعند الخروج منه: 
عن فاطمة رضي الله عنها قالت: قال رسول الله : { إذا دخلت المسجد فقولي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والسلام على رسول الله اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد واغفر لنا وسهل لنا أبواب رحمتك فإذا فرغت فقولي ذلك غير أن قولي: وسهل لنا أبواب فضلك } [رواه ابن ماجه والترمذي وصححه الألباني بشواهده]. 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*كيفية الصلاة والتسليم على النبي :قال الله تعالى: إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً[الأحزاب:56] فالأفضل أن تقرن الصلاة والسلام سوياً استجابةً لله عز وجل فهذا هو المجزئ في صفة الصلاة عليه الصلاة والسلام. 
وعن أبي محمد بن عجرة قال: خرج علينا النبي فقلت: يا رسول الله قدعلمنا كيف نسلم عليك فكيف نصلي عليك؟ فقال: { قولوا اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميدمجيد } [متفق عليه]. 
وعن أبي حميد الساعدقال: قالوا يا رسول الله كيف نصلي عليك؟ قال: { قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وعلى أزواجه وذريته كما صليت على إبراهيم، وبارك على محمد وعلى أزواجه كما باركت على إبراهيم، إنك حميد مجيد } [متفق عليه]. 
وفي هذين الحديثين دلالة على الصفة الكاملة للصلاة على النبي. 
فضيلة الصلاة على النبي والسلام عليه:عن عمر قال سمعت رسول الله يقول: { إذا سمعتم المؤذن فقولوا مثل ما يقول وصلوا عليّ فإنه من صلّى عليّ مرة واحدة صلى الله عليه عشراً ثم سلوا لي الوسيلة فإنها منزلة في الجنة لا تنبغي إلا لعبد من عباد الله وأرجو أن أكون أنا هو فمن سأل لي الوسيلة حلت عليه الشفاعة } [رواه مسلم]. 
قال: { من صلّى عليّ حين يصبح عشراً وحين يمسي عشراً أدركته شفاعتي } [أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير وحسنه الألباني]. 
وقال: { من صلّى عليّ واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشراً } [رواه مسلم وأحمد والثلاثة]. 
وعن عبدالرحمن بن عوف قال: أتيت النبي وهو ساجد فأطال السجودقال: { أتاني جبريل وقال: من صلّى عليك صليت عليه ومن سلّم عليك سلمت عليه فسجدت شكراً لله } [رواه الحاكم وأحمد والجهضمي وقال الحاكم: صحيح ولم يخرجاه وقال الألباني: صحيح لطرقه وشواهده]. 
وعن يعقوب بن زيد بن طلحة التيمي قال: قال رسول الله: { أتاني آت من ربي فقال: ما من عبد يصلي عليك صلاة إلا صلى الله عليه بها عشراً }فقام إليه رجل فقال: يا رسول الله أجعل نصف دعائي لك! قال: { إن شئت }. قال: ألاأجعل ثلث دعائي!. قال: { إن شئت }. قال: ألا أجعل دعائي كله قال: { إذن يكفيك الله هم الدنيا والآخرة } [رواه الجهضمي وقال الألباني هذا مرسل صحيح الأسناد]. 
وعن عبدالله بن مسعود عن النبي قال: { إن لله ملائكة سياحين يبلغونني من أمتي السلام } [رواه النسائي والحاكم وصححه ووافقه الذهبي وقال الألباني إسناده صحيح ورجاله رجال الصحيح]. 
وقال: { من صلّى عليّ واحدةً صلّى الله عليه عشر صلوات وحط عنه عشر خطيئات ورفع له عشر درجات } [رواه أحمد والبخاري في الأدب المفرد والنسائي والحاكم وصححه الألباني]. 
وعن ابن مسعود مرفوعاً: { أولى الناس بي يوم القيامةأكثرهم عليّ صلاة } [رواه الترمذي وقال حسن غريب رواه ابن حبان]. 
وعن جابر بن عبدالله، قال: قال النبي: { من قال حين يسمع النداء اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة، آت محمداً الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه مقاماً محموداً الذي وعدته، حلت له الشفاعة يوم القيامة } [رواهالبخاري في صحيحه]. 
ذم من لم يصل على النبي :عن أبي هريرةقال: قال رسول الله: { رغم أنف رجل ذُكرت عنده فلم يصليّ عليّ، رغم أنف رجل دخل رمضان ثم انسلخ قبل أن يُغفر له، ورغم أنف رجل أدرك أبواه عند الكبر فلم يُدخلاه الجنة }قال عبدالرحمن وهو أحد رواة الحديث وعبدالرحمن بن إسحاق وأظنه قال: { أوأحدهما } [رواه الترمذي والبزار قال الألباني في صحيح الترمذي حسن صحيح]. 
وعن علي بن أبي طالب رضى الله عنه أنه قال: { البخيل كل البخل الذي ذكرت عنده فلم يصليّ عليّ } [أخرجه النسائي والترمذي وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع]. 
عن ابن عباس عن النبي: { من نسي الصلاة عليّ خطئ طريق الجنة } [صححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع]. 
وعن أبي هريرة قال أبو القاسم: { أيّما قوم جلسوا مجلساً ثم تفرقوا قبل أن يذكروا الله ويصلوا على النبي كانت عليهم من الله تره إنشاء عذبهم وإن شاء غفر لهم } [أخرجه الترمذي وحسنه أبو داود]. 
وحكى أبو عيسى الترمذي عن بعض أهل العلم قال: ( إذا صلى الرجل على النبي: { مرة في مجلس أجزأ عنه ما كان في ذلك المجلس } ). 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الفوائد والثمرات الحاصلة بالصلاة عليه :ذكر ابن القيم 39 فائدة للصلاة على النبي منها: 
1- امتثال أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى. 
2- حصول عشر صلوات من الله على المصلي مرة. 
3- يكتب له عشر حسنات ويمحو عنه عشر سيئات. 
4- أن يرفع له عشر درجات. 
5- أنه يرجى إجابة دعائه إذا قدمها أمامه فهي تصاعد الدعاء إلى عند رب العالمين. 
6- أنها سبب لشفاعته إذا قرنها بسؤال الوسيلة له، أو إفرادها. 
7- أنها سبب لغفران الذنوب. 
8- أنها سبب لكفاية الله ما أهمه. 
9- أنها سبب لقرب العبد منهيوم القيامة. 
10- أنها سبب لصلاة الله على المصلي وصلاة الملائكة عليه. 
11- أنها سبب لرد النبي الصلاة والسلام على المصلي. 
12- أنها سبب لطيب المجلس، وأن لا يعود حسرة على أهله يوم القيامة. 
13- أنها سبب لنفي الفقر. 
14- أنها تنفي عن العبد اسم ( البخيل ) إذا صلى عليه عند ذكره. 
15- أنها سبب لإلقاء الله سبحانه وتعالى الثناء الحسن للمصلي عليه بين أهل السماء والأرض، لأن المصلي طالب من الله أن يثني على رسوله ويكرمه ويشرفه، والجزاء من جنس العمل فلا بد أن يحصل للمصلي نوع من ذلك. 
16- أنها سبب للبركة في ذات المصلي وعمله وعمره وأسباب مصالحه لأن المصلي دعا ربه أن يبارك عليه وعلى آله وهذا الدعاء مستجاب والجزاء من جنسه. 
17- أنها سبب لعرض اسم المصلي عليه وذكره عنده كما تقدم قوله: { إن صلاتكم معروضة عليّ }وقوله: { إن الله وكّل بقبري ملائكة يبلغونني عن أمتي السلام }وكفى بالعبد نبلاً أن يذكر اسمه بالخير بين يدي رسول الله. 
18- أنها سبب لتثبيت القدم على الصراط والجواز عليه لحديث عبدالرحمن بن سمرة الذي رواه عنه سعيد بن المسيب في رؤيا النبي وفيه: { ورأيت رجلاً من أمتي يزحف على الصراط ويحبو أحياناً ويتعلق أحياناً، فجاءته صلاته عليّ فأقامته على قدميه وأنقذته } [رواه أبوموسى المديني وبنى عليه كتابه في "الترغيب والترهيب" وقال: هذا حديث حسن جداً]. 
19- أنها سبب لدوام محبة الرسول وزيادتها وتضاعفها، وذلك عقد من عقود الإيمان الذي لايتم إلا به لأن العبد كلما أكثر من ذكر المحبوب واستحضاره في قلبه واستحضار محاسنه ومعانيه الجالبة لحبه فسيتضاعف حبّه له وتزايد شوقه إليه، واستولى على جميع قلبه،وإذا أعرض عن ذكره وإحضار محاسنه يغلبه، نقص حبه من قلبه، ولا شيء أقر لعين المحبمن رؤية محبوبه ولا أقر لقلبه من ذكر محاسنه، وتكون زيادة ذلك ونقصانه بحسب زيادةالحب ونقصانه في قلبه والحس شاهد بذلك. 
20- أنها سبب لهداية العبد وحياة قلبه، فإنه كلما أكثر الصلاة عليه وذكره، استولت محبته على قلبه، حتى لا يبقى في قلبه معارضة لشيء من أوامره، ولا شك في شيء مما جاء به، بل يصير ما جاء به مكتوباً مسطوراً في قلبه ويقتبس الهدي والفلاح وأنواع العلوم منه،فأهل العلم العارفين بسنته وهديه المتبعين له كلما ازدادوا فيما جاء به من معرفة،ازدادوا له محبة ومعرفة بحقيقة الصلاة المطلوبة له من الله
اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي آل محمد كما صليت علي ابراهيم وعلي آل ابراهيم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد كما باركت علي ابراهيم وعلي آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
صلي الله عليه وسلم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*في باب كيفية الصلاة علي نبي الرحمه صلي الله عليه وسلم 
حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن جعفر الفقيه بقراءتي عليه ، حدثنا القاضي أبو الأصبغ ، حدثنا أبو عبد الله بن عتاب ، حدثنا أبو بكر بن واقد و غيره ، قالوا : حدثنا أبو عيسى ، حدثنا عبيد الله ، حدثنا يحيى ، حدثنا مالك ، عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن حزم ، عن أبيه ، عن عمرو بن سليم الزرقي ـ أنه قال : أخبرني أبو حميد الساعدي ـ أنهم قالوا : يا رسول الله ، كيف نصلي عليك ؟ فقال : قولوا : اللهم صل على محمد وأزواجه وذريته ، كما صليت على آل إبراهيم ، وبارك عل محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد . 
~ قلت : رواه الطبراني في معجمه الكبير ، والطحاوي في مشكل الآثار، وذكره القرطبي وغيره في التفسير ؛ وفي مسند أحمد ، قال :
حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي قال قرأت على عبد الرحمن مالك عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر عن أبيه عن عمرو بن سليم 
انه قال أخبرني أبو حميد الساعدي انهم قالوا : يا رسول الله ، كيف نصلى عليك؟  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم وبارك على محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما باركت على آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 

-وفي رواية مالك ، عن أبي مسعود الأنصاري ، قال : قولوا : اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آله كما صليت على آل إبراهيم ، وبارك على محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم في العالمين ، إنك حميد مجيد .    والسلام -  كما قد علمتم . 
~ قلت : رواه مالك رحمه الله غي الموطأ-باب ما جاء في الصلاة على النبي 

* حدثني يحيى عن مالك عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن حزم عن أبيه عن عمرو بن سليم الزرقي أنه قال أخبرني أبو حميد الساعدي أنهم قالوا: يا رسول الله ،كيف نصلي عليك؟ فقال : قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم وبارك على محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

* وحدثني عن مالك عن نعيم بن عبد الله المجمر عن محمد بن عبد الله بن زيد إنه أخبره عن أبي مسعود الأنصاري أنه قال: أتانا رسول الله  في مجلس سعد بن عبادة فقال له بشير بن سعد: أمرنا الله أن نصلي عليك يا رسول الله، فكيف نصلي عليك؟ قال فسكت رسول الله حتى تمنينا أنه لم يسأله ثم قال: قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد والسلام كما قد علمتم 
-وفي رواية كعب بن عجزة : اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم ، وبارك على محمد و آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم ، إنك حميد مجيد . 
~ قلت : رواه أبو داود ،والنسائي والبيهقي ،وأحمد وغيرهم...
قال أبو داود :حدثنا حفص بن عمر ثنا شعبة عن الحكم عن بن أبي ليلى عن كعب بن عجرة قال: قلنا أو قالوا يا رسول الله أمرتنا أن نصلي عليك وأن نسلم عليك فأما السلام فقد عرفناه فكيف نصلي عليك ؟ قال: قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وبارك على محمد وآل محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد ...   
وقال النسائي : أخبرنا سويد بن نصر قال حدثنا عبد الله عن شعبة عن الحكم عن بن أبي ليلى قال: قال لي كعب بن عجرة ألا أهدي لك هدية ؟ قلنا :  يا رسول الله، قد عرفنا كيف السلام عليك فكيف نصلي عليك ؟ قال:  قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد اللهم بارك على محمد وآل محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد    
-وعن عقبة بن عمرو في حديثه : اللهم صل على محمد النبي الأمي  وعلى آل محمد . 
~قلت : رواه الإمام أحمد، والهيثمي في موارد الظمآن ،والدارقطني في السنن..
في المسند : حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي ثنا يعقوب ثنا أبي عن بن إسحاق قال وحدثني : في الصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  إذا المرء المسلم صلى عليه في صلاته محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحرث التيمي عن محمد بن عبد الله بن زيد بن عبد ربه الأنصاري أخي بلحرث بن الخزرج عن أبي مسعود عقبة بن عمرو قال أقبل رجل حتى جلس بين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ونحن عنده فقال يا رسول الله أما السلام عليك فقد عرفناه فكيف نصلي عليك إذا نحن صلينا في صلاتنا صلى الله عليك قال فصمت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  حتى أحببنا ان الرجل لم يسأله فقال إذا أنتم صليتم علي فقولوا اللهم صل على محمد النبي الأمي وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم وبارك على محمد النبي الأمي كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 

-وفي رواية أبي سعيد الخدري: اللهم صل على محمد عبدك ورسولك . . . و ذكر معناه . 
~قلت : رواه البخاري ، والنسائي ، وابن ماجه ، وأحمد وغيرهم 
لفظ البخاري: حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف: حدثنا الليث قال: حدثني ابن الهاد، عن عبد الله بن خباب، عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال: قلنا: يا رسول الله، هذا التسليم فكيف نصلي عليك؟ قال: (قولوا: اللهم صل على محمد عبدك ورسولك، كما صليت على آل إبراهيم، وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما باركت على إبراهيم).
قال أبو صالح، عن الليث: (على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما باركت على آل إبراهيم).
حدثنا إبراهيم بن حمزة: حدثنا ابن أبي حازم، والدراوردي عن يزيد، وقال: (كما صليت على إبراهيم، وبارك على محمد وآل محمد، كما باركت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم).

 -وحدثنا القاضي أبو عبد الله التميمي سماعاً عليه ، وأبو علي الحسن بن طريف النحوي بقراءتي عليه ، قالا : حدثنا أبو عبد الله بن سعدون الفقيه ، حدثنا أبو بكر المطوعي ،  حدثنا أبو عبد الله الحاكم ، عن أبي بكر بن أبي دارم الحافظ ، عن علي ابن أحمد العجلي ، عن حرب بن الحسن ، عن يحيى بن المساور   عن عمرو ابن خالد ، عن زيد بن علي بن الحسين ، عن أبيه علي ، عن أبيه الحسين ، عن أبيه علي بن  أبي طالب ، قال : عدهن في يدي رسول الله في كيفية الصلاة والتسليم عليه ، وقال : عدهن في يدي جبريل ، وقال : هكذا نزلت من عند رب العزة :  اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم ، إنك حميد مجيد ، اللهم وترحم على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما ترحمت على إبراهيم ، إنك حميد مجيد . اللهم وتحنن على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما تحننت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم ، إنك حميد مجيد .
~قلت : ذكره القرطبي في التفسير ، وأخرجه المتقي الهندي في كنز العمال :
عدهن في يدي جبرئيل وقال هكذا أنزلت من عند رب العزة  : اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد، اللهم وترحم على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما ترحمت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد ... زاد في المنتخب (اللهم وتحنن على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما تحننت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد)، اللهم وسلم على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما سلمت على إبراهيم، وعلى آل إبراهيم، إنك حميد مجيد.
  (هب وضعفه الديلمي عن عمر).

-وعن أبي هريرة ، عن النبي في كيفية الصلاة والتسليم عليه  : من سره أن يكتال بالمكيال الأوفى إذا صلى علينا أهل البيت فليقل : اللهم صل على محمد النبي ، وأزواجه أمهات المؤمنين ، وذريته وأهل بيته ، كما صليت على إبراهيم ، إنك حميد مجيد . 
~ قلت : رواه  البيهقي في السنن الكبرى ،و الهندي في كنز العمال ،  و السيوطي في الجامع الصغير وغيرهم ؛ ورواه أبو داود في سننه ،قال:
    حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل ثنا حبان بن يسار الكلابي حدثني أبو مطرف عبيد الله بن طلحة بن عبيد الله بن كريز حدثني محمد بن علي الهاشمي عن المجمر عن أبي هريرة عن النبي قال : من سره أن يكتال بالمكيال الأوفى إذا صلى علينا أهل البيت فليقل اللهم صل على محمد النبي وأزواجه أمهات المؤمنين وذريته وأهل بيته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد  - - -  وقال الشيخ الألباني :  ضعيف   

-وفي رواية زيد بن خارجة الأنصاري : سألت النبي في كيفية الصلاة والتسليم عليه  : كيف نصلي عليك ؟فقال : صلوا واجتهدوا في الدعاء ، ثم قولوا : اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد . 
~ قلت : رواه أحمد في المسند
حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي ثنا على بن بحر ثنا عيسى بن يونس حدثنا عثمان بن حكيم ثنا خالد بن سلمة : ان عبد الحميد بن عبد الرحمن دعا موسى بن طلحة حين عرس على ابنه فقال يا أبا عيسى كيف بلغك في الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال موسى سألت زيد بن خارجة عن الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقال زيد انى سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمنفسي كيف الصلاة عليك ؟ قال: صلوا واجتهدوا ثم قولوا اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 

-وعن سلامة الكندي كان علي يعلمنا الصلاة على النبي في كيفية الصلاة والتسليم عليه  : اللهم داحي المدحوات ، وبارئ المسْموكات ، اجعل شرائف صلواتك ، ونوامي بركاتك ، ورأفة تحننك على محمد عبدك ورسولك ، الفاتح لما أغلق ، والخاتم لما سبق ، والمعلن الحق بالحق ، والدامغ لجيشات الأباطيل ، كما حمل ، فاضطلع بأمرك لطاعتك ، مستوفراً في مرضاتك ، واعياً لوحيك ، حافظاً لعهدك ، ماضياً على نفاذ أمرك ، حتى أوْرى قبساً لقابس ، آلاء الله تصل بأهله أسبابه ، به هديت القلوب بعد خوضات الفتن والإثم  وأنهج موضحات الأعلام ، ونائرات الأحكام ، ومنيرات الإسلام ، فهو أمينك المأمون ، وخازن علمك المخزون ، وشهيدك يوم الدين ، وبعيثك نعمةً ، ورسولك بالحق رحمةً ، اللهم أفسح له في عدنك ،واجْزِه مضاعفات الخير من فضلك ، مهنئات له غير مكدرات من فوز ثوابك المحلول ، وجزيل عطائك المعلول . اللهم أعْلِ على بناء الناس بناه ، وأكرم مثواه لديك ونزله ، وأتم له نوره ، واجز من ابتعاثك له مقبول الشهادة ، ومرضى المقالة ، ذا منطق عدل ، وخطة فصل ، وبرهان عظيم . 
-وعنه أيضاً في الصلاة على النبي في كيفية الصلاة والتسليم عليه  : ((إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً)   . 
لبيك اللهم ربي وسعديك ، صلوات الله البر الرحيم والملائكة المقربين ، والنبيين والصديقين ، والشهداء   والصالحين ، وما سبح لك من شيء يا رب العالمين ، على محمد بن عبد الله ، خاتم النبيين ، وسيد المرسلين ، وإمام المتقين ، ورسول رب العالمين ، الشاهد البشير ، الداعي إليك بإذنك ، السراج المنير ، وعليه السلام . 
-وعن عبد الله بن مسعود : اللهم اجعل صلواتك و بركاتك ورحمتك على سيد المرسلين ، وإمام المتقين ، وخاتم النبيين ، محمد عبدك ورسولك ، إمام الخير ، ورسول الرحمة . 
اللهم ابعثه مقاماً محموداً يغبطه فيه الأولون والأخرون . 
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم ، إنك حميد مجيد ، وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد .
وكان الحسن البصري يقول : من أراد أن يشرب بالكأس الأوفى من حوض المصطفى فليقل : اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأولاده وأزواجه وذريته وأهل بيته وأصهاره وأنصاره وأشياعه ومحبيه  وأمته ، وعلينا  معهم أجمعين   يا أرحم الراحمين .
-وعن طاوس ، عن ابن عباس ـ أنه كان يقول : اللهم تقبل شفاعة محمد الكبرى ، وارفع درجته العليا ، وآتِه سؤله في الآخرة والأولى ، كما آتيت إبراهيم وموسى .
-وعن وهيب بن الورد أنه كان يقول في دعائه : اللهم أعط محمداً أفضل ما سألك لنفسه ، وأعط محمداً أفضل ما سألك له أحد من خلقك . وأعط محمداً أفضل ما أنت مسؤول له إلى يوم القيامة . 
-وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أنه كان يقول : إذا صليتم على النبي    فأحسنوا الصلاة عليه ، فإنكم لا تدرون ، لعل ذلك يعرض عليه ، وقولوا : اللهم اجعل صلواتك ورحمتك وبركاتك على سيد المرسلين ، وإمام المتقين ، وخاتم النبيين ، محمد عبدك ورسولك إمام الخير وقائد الخير ، ورسول الرحمة . اللهم ابعثه مقاماً محموداً يغبطه فيه الأولون والآخرون ، اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد ، كما صليت على إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد . اللهم بارك على محمد و لى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد .
*وما يؤثر في تطويل الصلاة وتكثير الثناء على أهل البيت وغيرهم ـ كثير .
وقوله : والسلام كما قد علمتم : هو ما علمهم  في التشهد من قوله ، السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته ، السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين .
-وفي تشهد علي : السلام على نبي الله ، السلام على أنبياء الله ورسله ، السلام على رسول الله ، السلام على محمد بن عبد الله ، السلام علينا وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ، من غاب منهم ومن شهد . 
اللهم اغفر لمحمد ، وتقبل شفاعته ، واغفر لأهل بيته ، واغفر لي ولوالدي وما ولدا ، وارحمهما . 
السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين ، السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
-جاء في هذا الحديث عن علي : الدعاء للنبي    بالغفران . 
 -وفي حديث الصلاة عليه  عنه أيضاً قبل : الدعاء له بالرحمة ، ولم يأت في غيره من الأحاديث المرفوعة المعروفة .
-وقد ذهب أبو عمر بن عبد البر وغيره إلى أنه لا يُدْعى للنبي    بالرحمة ، وإنما يُدعى له بالصلاة  والبركة التي تختص به ، ويُدعى لغيره بالرحمة والمغفرة .
-وقد ذكر أبو محمد بن أبي زيد في الصلاة على النبي  : اللهم ارحم محمداً وآل محمد كما ترحمت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم . 
ولم يأت هذا في حديث صحيح . وحجته قوله في السلام : السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
~ قلت : هذه صيغة السلام على خير الأنام الوارة في التشهد، رواها الشيحان وأصحاب السنن وغيرهم ...

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم صلي وبارك علي نبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم 


بارك الله فيك اخي احمر مكه
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*اللهم صل على  محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه أجمعين ...

مشكور أخي العزيز أحمر مكة وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ...

*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك وأنعم  علي سيدنا محمد  وعلي آلة وصحبة وسلم
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*
اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

مشكور يابدر الدين على النفحات وكيف لا وانت
تسكن فى اطيب بقاع الارض هنيئا لك 
وماتنسانا من صالح الدعوات
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي سيد الخلق نبيك المصطفي محمد و علي آله وصحبه اجمعين
 مشكور الاخ الكريم احمر مكة
*

----------


## محمد شمو

*الهم صلى على نبينا محمد فى الاولين وصلى عليه فى الآخرين وصلى عليه فى الملأ الأعلى الى يوم الدين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## looly

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله اجمعين
                        	*

----------


## mamoun15

*الهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد في الأولين
اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد في الآخرين
اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد في الملأ الأعلي إلي يوم الدين
*

----------

